# I caught this, be my friend please, Im desperate



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Where do I catch a skiff...what fly?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

SS06 said:


> Where do I catch a skiff...what fly?


stink bait


----------



## Marker10 (Oct 29, 2017)

Dog Snapper


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Capt Ren Stanley said:


> View attachment 217479
> 
> View attachment 217480


Banned?😳


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

The Fin said:


> Banned?😳


Why are you surprised?


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Why are you surprised?


I think that I remember you getting banned!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

The Fin said:


> I think that I remember you getting banned!


Do you think I care? They should ban your dumb ass for being annoying and useless.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

The two of you need couples therapy.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

If you think they are bad on here you ought to see them while on the same boat fishing together.


----------



## TurboBonefish (Jun 12, 2021)

Mako 181 said:


> If you think they are bad on here you ought to see them while on the same boat fishing together.



Are there tickets available?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)




----------

